# Giant TCR OWNERS! I NEED YOUR INPUT



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello friends,
I have been riding for sometime now, and have been racing for about a year. I currently, ride and race a steel bike (long wheel base 21pounds) and a bianchi giro.(19#'s) I have been doing races that involve climbing and sometimes 50+miles.
My first question is: I can purchase a TCR 0 composite for $2800.00 (demo bike-full dura-ace with SL's. What's to you people think?


2) Anyone ride a TCR that also does long distance? (ex. double century)

3) Any other comments? good and bad.

thanks.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I've ridden a double century on a specialized tarmac which like the TCR (which I ride now) are both more of a responsive race bike than a more comfort bike like the OCR. My rides are about 75 miles each day on the weekend, and the TCR rides very smoothly. For $2800 if they give you a full warranty then thats a pretty good deal, the same bike can be had on ebay for $2200 but without LBS support or warranty if you feel you need that.
As far as double century, i think the rider's conditioning is more important than anything. Sure you want to ride a bike that fits and is comfortable, but being in shape is the most important aspect. If you are lugging around extra weight in your gut or butt I can't imagine it making distance riding any more bearable than being fit.

So in short, I love my TCR, its a great buy at a good price, rides nice, climbs sweet, and handles very fast ( which some call twitchiness since they lack bike handling skills)


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

jjvibes said:


> 1)I can purchase a TCR 0 composite for $2800.00 (demo bike-full dura-ace with SL's. What's to you people think?


Sounds like a great deal, but a couple of questions: is this a North American model? They don't come with full DA (the cranks are FSA, unless you upgrade). Also, what year is it - 2005? 



jjvibes said:


> 2) Anyone ride a TCR that also does long distance? (ex. double century)


So far the longest I've been on my bike is around 120 kms. Like Capt Phun wrote, condition is important, so maybe because I'm reasonably fit, and was properly fit to my bike, the 120 kms were super comfortable 



jjvibes said:


> 3) Any other comments? good and bad.


I've only had my TCR Comp 0 for a month, so it's still kind of early for me to give a full assesment. That said, I've put 1300 kms on it already. I have yet to experience the 'twitchy' complaint that some make, and considering the rides I've been on so far, i doubt it will be an issue. Not sure what more to say, other than I LOVE my bike


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

i have a TCR O 05' and is a good handling bike. Like someone said earlier the cranks are fsa but i changed mine to DA. it's light, full carbon so absorbs the road vibrations, and all and all a good bike. Only thing is that it's very much so a compact frame. some people hate the compact frames, but if your not one of them u should be very pleased.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

chrislh said:


> Only thing is that it's very much so a compact frame. some people hate the compact frames, but if your not one of them u should be very pleased.


compact or not, it's pretty hot for an off the rack bike.  can't argue with the price either


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

I love my TCR C2. Very responsive, comfortable, light and just the right stiffness for me (subjective). I like the compact frame simply cuz I am a long torso, short legs variety and compact suits great for this body type. I rode traditional geo's and never got it to fit perfectly, close but not perfect until now.

I rode mostly Treks before and I might even dare to say (not trying to start a war), I find the quality of the paint, build, etc better on my Giant TCR C2 than the Trek 5200 I had.


----------

